# Diamond paintwork coating from dealers?



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

When I bought my car last year, the Audi dealer offered me that diamond paitwork treatment that's meant to keep your car really clean and means you only have to wash it. It was a bit expensive so I didn't bother. They also offered a treatment to the alloys that's also meant to repel dirt.

Has anyone had any experience of this?

I'm a big fan of detailing my car myself, and I'm a firm believer that this stuff would never be as good as top quality waxes, polishes, glazes or sealants, but then again I do get a bit fed up of washing my car, only for it to be dirty again within a few days.

Is this stuff really any good?

Does it keep your car cleaner?

Does it make it easier to clean and save you the hassle of waxing?

Can you wax on top of this stuff?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

No idea, but if it was perfect and meant I didn't have to polish or wax I think I'd get fed up


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a search for DiamondBrite as this has been discussed before I think.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Waste of money the kit to do your car costs about £25 and you could do it yourself in a couple of hours


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah Audi quoted me £300 for the paintwork and £200 for the wheels, but I've got a mate who works for Toyota and he's got loads of the stuff


----------



## j3nks79 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ive woked at the Main dealers selling cars for 10 years and I can tell you its good stuff but not worth £300.
Look on ebay and buy a kit for £25 and do it yourself mate.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Or go the sealant and wax route. I've just done CarLack 68 nano systematic care and long life sealant on mine, topped with Collinite 476. I'll do a review shortly, but with the long life sealant you can see the acrylic coating as you buff to a shine. Same price range, and probably not a huge amount different to DiamondBrite et al, which don't last forever anyway.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Or go the sealant and wax route. I've just done CarLack 68 nano systematic care and long life sealant on mine, topped with Collinite 476. I'll do a review shortly, but with the long life sealant you can see the acrylic coating as you buff to a shine. Same price range, and probably not a huge amount different to DiamondBrite et al, which don't last forever anyway.


Scooby interested to see what you say about the Carlack and Collinite combo.

I've just looked on CYC and like the look of the Carlack plus only £9! My wifes A5 is 2 months old with some swirls and my car although treated with Autoglym SRP I'm always keen to try new products. I only have elbow grease and no machine polisher.

Unless you say avoid think I'll get some of it. Like the retro yellow tub!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Carlack do a whole range of very interesting-sounding products.
http://www.carlack.de/carlack/home_eng.htm
They've been going for about 50 years so I take the view that, like Autosol, they must be doing something right.

I got the "nano systematic care", which is a combination of cleaner to remove tar spots and the like, polisher and sealant in one; and the "long life" sealant which goes on top and adds an acrylic layer with UV protection and protects the paint against the elements, bird cack, etc. etc.

EDIT: As you've seen it's on CYC but look out for the bundle of both of the above products, which is cheaper if memory serves and comes with a very nice (if pink) super soft microfibre cloth. I noticed in your other thread you're after Aerospace 303 - you can get that from CYC too BTW.

I'll do one of my proper write-ups tomorrow of how I got on - I'm about to fall asleep here  Synopsis: seems like good stuff.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

or give a pro detailer your £150 - £300 and have a much better job done..

Paint will be corrected and prepared properly, which will give the best for your durability and looks..

Get your car dealer preped, and then either go to the £5 car wash a few times, or clay your car, and say good bye to £300 dealer sealants..

Much better stuff out there, give it a go your self, but to get that perfect finish, it will be cheaper to pay than buy and do yourself, trust me, full correction details are hard work..


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> I got the "nano systematic care", which is a combination of cleaner to remove tar spots and the like, polisher and sealant in one; and the "long life" sealant which goes on top and adds an acrylic layer with UV protection and protects the paint against the elements, bird cack, etc. etc.
> 
> EDIT: As you've seen it's on CYC but look out for the bundle of both of the above products, which is cheaper if memory serves and comes with a very nice (if pink) super soft microfibre cloth. I noticed in your other thread you're after Aerospace 303 - you can get that from CYC too BTW.


Scooby I did see the bundle athough was thinking along the lines of using the carlack cleaner/polisher/sealent instead of the SRP and then sticking the collinite on top of that. I'm guessing you've done the cleaner/sealent combo then put the hard acrylic stuff on top then perhaps another layer of wax again!? Think I'd skip middle layer in interests of time!

Check this link out though - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... ng+by+hand. I think the 'Klasse All in One' is the same as the Carlack (correct me if I'm wrong here) and is reviewed straight after the SRP. Seems like they preferred the SRP as a product. Be interesting to see what you say non the less.

Bought some of the 303 off ebay in the end thanks, marginally cheaper. Waiting for CYC to get some Stoner Invisible glass though so will get that with some Carlack me thinks...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Klasse and Carlack are the same..

As for 303, the protectant is great, the fabric guard, not so great..


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

qstix said:


> As for 303, the protectant is great


Was planning on using it for dash and also on the front grille. Does it last long when exposed to the elements also? I presume so seeing as they say it can be used on boats and planes!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

They say to use it every 3-5 weeks I think. It's very splatty stuff when you spray it even gently. Best avoided on paintwork and glass, not because it smears like mad and is a pain to wipe off.

I've posted up my review of the CarLack sealant combo.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I use Diamondbrite on my car. Have used it for over 10 years. I've not had to polish or wax it since last year and it still beads great. Using the conserver once a month keeps it like new. It's easy and simple and I get comments about the cars shine 

The dealers prices are a joke. I would never pay that for it.


----------

